# Do you like El Caminos?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Discuss


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a girlfriend who use to call them “trars“ (a hybrid of truck and car).
they’re sort of cool in a retro way but I never understood the point of them,


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

How bout the Ford Ranchero ?? I'd see guys hotrod these types of cars up when i was young. Did they come with V8's ?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the idea of them and would chose one over a pickup, but as someone who mostly hauls things that need to be protected from the elements, I prefer a van or a station wagon.

They remained popular in Australia for many years after they fell out of favour here.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

brokentoes said:


> How bout the Ford Ranchero ?? I'd see guys hotrod these types of cars up when i was young. Did they come with V8's ?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

"El Camino" is Spanish...



...for "the Camino."


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We had two of them. I will get back to you with the details. Can’t think clearly at 3:10 am! Lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I like El Camino’s a lot.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We had a Ranchero for a bit when I was growing up. I can see some functional aspects as a home owner. It's always nice to have to way to haul shit to the dump or to pick up larger purchased items without the need of a delivery service.

I would LOVE to have a truck one or two days a month, but as a daily driver? Not for me, thanks. I wish my insurance company would allow me to be insured in such a way as to only pay insurance (collision) on the vehicle I happened to be driving at any given moment. 

As I can only drive one vehicle at a time that would seem to be a lot cheaper than insuring the truck to sit in my driveway 28 days a month (give or take).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I think if done right, they can look kinda cool now... but I didn't like them _then_. I doubt I would ever consider one now. It's not quite a truck cause the payload doesn't seem enough, but then not a sedan either. Like the most disappointing Transformer of all...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I think if done right, they can look kinda cool now... but I didn't like them _then_. I doubt I would ever consider one now. It's not quite a truck cause the payload doesn't seem enough, but then not a sedan either. Like the most disappointing Transformer of all...


I would say that's true for any "truck" that can't accomodate an 8' X 4' sheet of whatever.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

They're cool car/truck hybrid, not that I would have a use for one. Cool for others to own and for me to admire. Bought out the lease on my Toyota Tacoma just yesterday, four door, short box, 4X4, about the perfect cross between a car and and a truck for me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We have had a 2005 Duramax Diesel. Bought it brand new. My husband has maintained it’s service over the years. It had a bit of rust near the running boards but he repaired and then got it painted. Other then that nothing really has gone wrong with this truck. This vehicle has all the bells and whistles. And for pulling stuff this baby has all the power. I really love this truck. We always take it to the cottage. All the shit we need in the back half and then the dogs and their stuff in the back seats which folded down. I really do love the heated seats especially in winter. The leather seats are so damned cold. 

In town or for short trips we drive a Diesel GMC Terrain SUV. It’s perfect for short trips. We got a cover for the back seats because the dogs love the truck. They usually are with us wherever we go.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I dig them as a fun, weekend toy, but I don't see the usefulness day to day. now if we got some of the modern Aussie "Utes", I could get interested in a hurry.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

bw66 said:


> They remained popular in Australia for many years after they fell out of favour here.


They're still popular with the surfers in Australia.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

To hell with El Caminos. Why is a 2021 F150 that is essentially the same trim level as my 2010 now more than twice the price that I paid for mine new in 2010. That’s what I wanna know.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Lola said:


> We have had a 2005 Duramax Diesel. Bought it brand new. My husband has maintained it’s service over the years. It had a bit of rust near the running boards but he repaired and then got it painted. Other then that nothing really has gone wrong with this truck. This vehicle has all the bells and whistles. And for pulling stuff this baby has all the power. I really love this truck. We always take it to the cottage. All the shit we need in the back half and then the dogs and their stuff in the back seats which folded down. I really do love the heated seats especially in winter. The leather seats are so damned cold.
> 
> In town or for short trips we drive a Diesel GMC Terrain SUV. It’s perfect for short trips. We got a cover for the back seats because the dogs love the truck. They usually are with us wherever we go.
> 
> View attachment 381407


Do you like El Caminos or not? Answer the damn question, would ya'?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

bw66 said:


> I like the idea of them and would chose one over a pickup, but as someone who mostly hauls things that need to be protected from the elements, I prefer a van or a station wagon.


With ya there; can't fit the band in there and the amps would get wet anyway. They look cool and I get that there is light duty fair weather utility there, but for me its diesel V-dub wagons fo lyfe. More cargo space than any SUV or even smaller trucks, and easily double the fuel economy. Only thing better would be a crew style van but those cost more, burn more, usually bit of an eyesore (god forbid it's windowless with patches of rust paint), and are a bit more of a pain around the city (parking, alleys etc). 

Only problem with the VWs is I kill the suspension driving down the waterfront to the studio. All the heavy trucks going through there make a road a wicked all-terrain mess. If you swerve to avoid one pothole you just hit another.

El Caminos (and the like) always struck me as a single young man's car. Just enough bling/cool, with a little bit of responsibility. So yeah, popular with Aussie surfers tracks with that.


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

I drove El Caminos for about 30 years from the late 70s onward. Very useful. I owned a construction company and hauled everything in them including 4' x 8' sheets of plywood and gyproc (fits on top of the wheel wells), gravel, forms, re-bar, tools, etc. Put on the box cover and take my amps and guitars to our weekly jams. On Friday night I'd clean them up and take my future wife out dancing. Loved em.... wish they still made them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zztomato said:


> Do you like El Caminos or not? Answer the damn question, would ya'?


I already said yes on the previous page. Did you not read my response? Lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We had a 1974 SS El Camino. It was was bronze in colour though. Swivel bucket seats. Such a cool option. Then we got a 77.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I had a '79 GMC El Diablo, stock was a 305, I dropped a rebuilt 454 + TH400 in it. Had some fun, was not practical. Also, really hard to hook up, a gentle tap on the gas pedal to keep from lighting up the back end.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Lola said:


> I already said yes on the previous page. Did you not read my response? Lol


Your truck post was so big I missed it. 😁


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Like this one


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Yes.

I also like Ford Rancheros, Subaru Brats and Bajas.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

marcos said:


> Like this one
> View attachment 381396


I see this is a SS so yes.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

What was the reason for them? Were they cheaper to buy then a truck, lower insurance? Did GM make 200,000 extra tailgates one year and instead of scraping them some accountant said "what if we..." ? or was it just a fun cool thing? They were a thing for over 20 years.. why?


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

I used to work for a low income housing reno charity and in the late '90s somebody donated an early '80s El Camino SS which we used as a materials delivery vehicle. You can pack a surprising amount of 1/2" plywood in one of those things and the ride to he jobsite is plush and cushy and that thing could hustle right along. For kicks we welded up a ladder rack for it that extended out over the cab so we could haul long lumber too. It was a funny novelty but not fun to use since it sat so low and with the squishy car suspension if you put any amount of stuff on the rack the thing was all over the place to drive. 

j


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

2020 El Camino concept car.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The older models in the 70’s are beautiful. I don’t like anything past 1980. Old school had some fabulous details to the design of the car. Every detail is interesting to me.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Lola said:


> I see this is a SS so yes.


Lola, its actually a 1977 Ranchero. I still am a huge fan of these.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


>


Is that a rag top?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> Is that a rag top?


Looks like it. It could be one of the old vinyl hardtops though. Good eye for detail!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

zontar said:


> "El Camino" is Spanish...
> 
> 
> 
> ...for "the Camino."




It actually means something. For a while now a local church here has had "Jesus es el camino" on their sign. Every time I pass it I think "Jesus is a fucking car?!?!".

If I drive by there today I'll snap a picture.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> To hell with El Caminos. Why is a 2021 F150 that is essentially the same trim level as my 2010 now more than twice the price that I paid for mine new in 2010. That’s what I wanna know.



Inflation.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Lola said:


> Is that a rag top?


No


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you are all not allowed to own an el camino. due to graduated ownership laws, you have to drive one of these first


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

colchar said:


> It actually means something. For a while now a local church here has had "Jesus es el camino" on their sign. Every time I pass it I think "Jesus is a fucking car?!?!".
> 
> If I drive by there today I'll snap a picture.


Well Ministry has a song called Jesus Built my HotRod 
Great tune actually

Johnny


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

zontar said:


> "El Camino" is Spanish...
> 
> 
> 
> ...for "the Camino."


Okay, you forced me to look it up...

"the way".

(According to Google Translate.)


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Okay, you forced me to look it up...
> 
> "the way".
> 
> (According to Google Translate.)



Based on that, the message outside that local church that I mentioned above makes total sense.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Okay, you forced me to look it up...
> 
> "the way".
> 
> (According to Google Translate.)


Actually, I got it from That 70s Show.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> you are all not allowed to own an el camino. due to graduated ownership laws, you have to drive one of these first


Sitting here at 8:30 am and found this! I thought I was going to lose my coffee. This was my laugh for the week. Good one Cheezy!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I saw an El Camino yesterday after golf - rust coloured body w/ a white trim. I always loved them as a kid, but not as an adult.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

